# Where can I shoot along I-80 in Nevada



## CuriousKevmo (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm a relatively new handgun owner, traveling from California to Utah in July. I'll be driving across Nevada on I-80 and what little I was able to learn from searching the forum suggests that I might be able to shoot in the desert in Nevada on my way through. I've gotten a decent level of competency with my handguns but would love a chance to get away from the ranges and the knuckleheads and shoot some cans and fruit in the desert.

Can someone confirm that it is legal for me to do so and if so, can anyone recommend a good, safe, area for me to shoot?

Many thanks,
Kevin


----------

